# Campervan Insurance & Road Tax



## oconjohn (8 Jun 2008)

Hi 
Can anyone give me advice regarding the Insurance & Road Tax for a 2nd hand Campervan in Ireland.

Thank you
John


----------



## mathepac (8 Jun 2008)

Can you be a bit more specific with your question?

At one end of the spectrum, you need insurance and road tax if you want to use it on the road, specifics are a function of engine size etc. and driver(s).


----------



## DavyJones (8 Jun 2008)

road tax is €82 a year, insurance should be no more than €350. have been researching as I'm getting one soon.


----------

